# names for green pacman frog?



## clownbarb1 (Jul 11, 2010)

what shall i call my to be pacman frog?


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

Tankerbell.


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

Snotty,sprout,Gherkin,Cabbage,fatty,freddie


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

thinking if i get a green one im going to call it cowpat XD seeing as they go brown after a while :whistling2:


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

very nice :lol2: and get another and call it Dog Dollop :lol2:


----------



## frogbmth (Jan 1, 2010)

Mine is called Cornelius :flrt:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Destitution
Stu


----------



## Karen-H (May 27, 2010)

Jabba :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

My green one is called Prince Plumpy Poppadom, my albino one is called Princess Pixie Pancake. :flrt:


----------

